# unexpected Gift From Master Turner Dean Jordan . . . .



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

The day we got home from the hospital there was a lot of mail and packages to go through. Several from members who had sent wood trades and that I had bought. Two were not expected including this one. 

Hmmm. Dean sent us a case of beer. How thoughtful. I can have one on occasion . . . 

[attachment=20166]

[attachment=20167]

This doesn't look like beer . . . 
[attachment=20168]

Definitely not beer . . 
[attachment=20169]

[attachment=20170]

[attachment=20171]

[attachment=20172]

[attachment=20173]


This bowl is one of the most unique we've seen, and it's just plain fun to look at. I can't imagine something so brittle, thin, and fragile spinning on my lathe. Dean thank you so much for this. It was really such a nice surprise for us. The execution is awesome. We'll treasure it. I'll show pics of the other unexpected package we got later. This community is full of generous people who give from the heart, and not for expectation of something in return. It's a good thing too because I could never keep up with y'all. 

:thanx:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome bowl Dean!  Excellent finish - but my word how did you get that knot to stay in ? 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2013)

Too cool! That knot sticking out there is fantastic!


----------



## scrimman (Mar 9, 2013)

My wife sometimes wonders why I'm always on this site; this is one of the main reasons. Through y'all I get to see what some of the possibilities are once you get good. AWESOME bowl, and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 9, 2013)

Man that bowl makes those pretty logs look ugly!!! Great work Dean.....lucky you Kevin!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 9, 2013)

What a beautiful bowl, Dean. And a generous gift! Very well done.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful, unique, and a great finish! What else can ya say....


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool Kevin. Nice bowl there. Hope your feeling better. Rick


----------

